# Tiny Screws and Old Eyes



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

While participating on a project had to made adjustments on the boost and limiter boards. All the light and squinting didn't help me find the slot in the screw. A little touch of White Out on each, and DO DA.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The screws that hold the AristoCraft track together are much worse. They are really tiny and made of stainless steel so a magnet will not attract them. You have to put grease on the Phillips to make them stay. Then if they fall in the ballast...., "bye bye."


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Showing your age! They changed from philips to hex head years ago...

(still need the grease though)


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Have both. The hex heads are easier to deal with, and more obtrusive. I don't usually bother with the grease on those.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

there were a couple of years where the hex recess was very shallow, they would not stay on the wrench... swapped a bunch out... then I found split jaw clamps and never looked back.


----------

